# Road to the Isles



## Tirisdeach (Dec 27, 2016)

We are planning to head in this direction from our home in Inverness late on Hogmanay once my wife finishes her shift and spend 2 or 3 nights wild camping. Can anyone recommend nice quiet locations with great views?


----------



## vanmandan (Dec 27, 2016)

if you leave the road at Loch Aillort & take the A861 towards Glenuig,
there are a couple of great spots off the road just before you reach
the Inn at Glenuig......fab views across to Eigg, Rum & Skye.
road is very quiet , great atmosphere at the inn.
hope you get some decent weather.


----------



## caledonia (Dec 27, 2016)

spoilt for choice at this time of the year. Maybe head up that way nearer the end of the week to escape from the new year shinanagins.


----------



## Tirisdeach (Dec 27, 2016)

vanmandan said:


> if you leave the road at Loch Aillort & take the A861 towards Glenuig,
> there are a couple of great spots off the road just before you reach
> the Inn at Glenuig......fab views across to Eigg, Rum & Skye.
> road is very quiet , great atmosphere at the inn.
> hope you get some decent weather.



Thanks for the reminder, Glenuig is a lovely spot!


----------



## 2cv (Dec 27, 2016)

If you head a bit further North towards Skye CR Auchertyre has wonderful views.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 27, 2016)

The Road to the Ilse is one of our all time favorites particularly if you take the Glenelg road at Sheil bridge the view of the Five Sisters from the top of Ratagen is superb.
We enjoy the ferry trip on the old Ballachulish ferry and Nak the ferry dog.
The first time we used this ferry was at Ballachulish before they built the bridge.
Enjoy your trip I hope it keeps fine for you.
We are planning a trip to the outer isle in May and will return this way.
Visit the Brochs at Glenelg we have been many many times and each visit we notice things we missed before the Sea Eagles have been absent this year due to being disturbed.

Alf


----------



## The laird (Dec 27, 2016)

I'd like to go to tongue ,think it's stunning up and around there.


----------



## harrow (Dec 27, 2016)

Enjoy yourself c:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 27, 2016)

We have stayed on the parking spot on the opposite side to the sea for many years a magical spot to watch the sand disappear or appear as the tide turns more recently we have parked by the church overlooking the bridge this is a quiet spot and a nice old burial ground to explore, the beauty of the Highlands is boundless a view around every corner and on every  byway

Alf





The laird said:


> I'd like to go to tongue ,think it's stunning up and around there.


----------



## The laird (Dec 27, 2016)

Alf we stopped on the causeway and the views of the mountains were stunning great night spot.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 27, 2016)

If traveling anti clockwise carry on and take the first righ,  half a mile up the road on the right is a large lay by  and access to a church they don't mind over night stops the view from the lay by rivals the causeway in fact slightly better and does not get as busy.

Alf





The laird said:


> Alf we stopped on the causeway and the views of the mountains were stunning great night spot.


----------



## The laird (Dec 28, 2016)

Alf said:


> If traveling anti clockwise carry on and take the first righ,  half a mile up the road on the right is a large lay by  and access to a church they don't mind over night stops the view from the lay by rivals the causeway in fact slightly better and does not get as busy.
> 
> Alf



That's handy to know will write that in me book thanks


----------



## rabW (Dec 28, 2016)

Lots of choices, if you head for the Loch Duich area for the night and a morning weather check, then perhaps Glenelg/Arnisdale or Lochalsh and Skye, Torridon is worth a trip and also handy for your return east.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 28, 2016)

Looking at our photo's I think the view from the layby is better, the layby and Church are just before Number 5





The laird said:


> That's handy to know will write that in me book thanks


----------

